# OBSTally - Tally-Lights using RaspberryPI GPIOs



## theGamer93 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello,
as I searched for this and did not found something simple I hacked it together myself. 10h ago I didn't know anything about OBS-Websocket or Python. So if there are errors or things to improve, go ahead and do an push request. :)
https://github.com/denizkoekden/OBSTally

It uses the obs-websocket-py lib from Elektrodi (https://github.com/Elektordi/obs-websocket-py) and then turn on the LEDs matching the Scenes.

Regards


----------



## fireluke (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello Deniz,
thanks a lot for your great script.
I tried to install your program at a Raspberry Pi Zero with Raspbian Buster with desktop and recommended software.

First I had a Websocket problem. Solved by installing the websocket manuell.

Then I had a Python problem:
_Running at boot
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/home/pi/OBSTally/obstally.py", line 41, in <module>
    scene2 = root[4].text
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/xml/etree/ElementTree.py", line 266, in _getitem_
    return self._children[index]
IndexError: list index out of range_
Solved by deleting python.

The last failure is another problem:
_python obstally.py
INFO:obswebsocket.core:Connecting...
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "obstally.py", line 143, in <module>
    ws.connect()
  File "/home/pi/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/obswebsocket/core.py", line 73, in connect
    raise exceptions.ConnectionFailure(str(e))
obswebsocket.exceptions.ConnectionFailure: [Errno 111] Connection refused_

Do you have any ideas, to fix it?

Thanks!

Lukas


----------

